# Cotton tops 4weeks



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

A few pictures of Chesnie & Charlie..
4Weeks old yesterday...

First time birth for mum and dad and they done everything except carry.
Pretty common for forst time births.
Usually second time round they do whats needed.

We were lucky to see on cctv and get to them pretty quick.
The third died after a few hours.

These 2 went from strength to strength..

Will be getting into enclosure with mum and dad over the next few weeks.
HOPEFULLY..

Had a good success rate in the past so quite hopefull..


But its never 100% guaranteed.


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

Very cute - Fingers crossed for the reintroduction!! :2thumb:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

They are awesome!! Well it's ok I they won't go back in with mom and dad cause they will have a great home with us anyway!! Lol.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> They are awesome!! Well it's ok I they won't go back in with mom and dad cause they will have a great home with us anyway!! Lol.


:lol2::lol2:
Expected that answer Matt..

Already got female for the male...(far in the future)
Just need to get them back.
CONFIDENT WITH IT THOUGH...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

What little darlings Peter! :flrt:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

well done with the babies progress, tis a shame you had the loss tho'.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> well done with the babies progress, tis a shame you had the loss tho'.


It is a shame, but it isn't uncommon with triplets unfortunately, as Peter will tell you himself.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> well done with the babies progress, tis a shame you had the loss tho'.


Its very few and far between that a third will survive..
Usually born a bit weaker..

There has been cases where three have been reared by parents
but again few and far between..

The one that died was a great deal smaller than the other 2..

Have had success in the past with hand rearing the third but again more loss than gain..

Mother nature in controll of all this and we still try and battle her but
more often she will win


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Yummmmmm - I adore them  I think it is amazing the work you do Peter with your "children", you are a real credit to the private primate keepers of the UK 

Now - more picssss please


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

brittone05 said:


> Yummmmmm - I adore them  I think it is amazing the work you do Peter with your "children", you are a real credit to the private primate keepers of the UK
> 
> Now - more picssss please


And bernardette!! I do agree, a real credit!! They are both people for me to aspire to one day!!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks to the both of you for your kind words...

Just a normal couple of people who just happen to love keeping small primates.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Aww Peter - it is sometimes the most ordinary people who manage the most extraordinary deeds not only helping their animals but also helping others on the road to becoming a successful and passionate keeper


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

OMG there sooo cute why didnt i get some of these instead of the noisey monkyes i have!
i shall need to be speakin to the other half about getting some babbas


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

What monkeys you got Klair? How's things - long time no speak xx


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

klair328 said:


> OMG there sooo cute why didnt i get some of these instead of the noisey monkyes i have!
> i shall need to be speakin to the other half about getting some babbas


They dont stay like that though...


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

:flrt: They are sooo cute!! Do you have any pics of the parents i love their hair doos


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*Update*









Just a small update.
Chesnie & Charlie went out with their parents a week ago.
I there enclosure on the other side of the wire.
To hear and see but no contact.
They moved inside the wire yesterday so as parents can scent mark.
The door will be opened next week for full contact.
Parents seem very attentive and come running when they call.
Mum is doing alot of licking to attemp to clean...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Good signs for a succesful reintroduction Peter. Good on you mate.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Good signs for a succesful reintroduction Peter. Good on you mate.


As we both know Colin getting them back with there own is what its all about.
They can then have mum and dad finish what we started and let them see births to go on and be parents themselves one day..
One day far far away as if they dont get kicked out they go no where...
These are my all time favourites when theres a troop of them.
They are stunning in big troops.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Re-introduction with full contact went ahead as planned.
No aggression from mum and dad whatsoever.
Babies played around them and plenty sniffing etc.
Charlie clung to Chesnie as they sometimes do when hand rearing.
They cling to each other like they would mum and dad.
The usuall screaming from the one being clung to started.
Whuch stresses parents into giving alarm call.
Its not something they would ever witness as it has no reason to happen.
So we called an end to it for today.
This will be a slow process but the end result is worth every effort.
As it saves 2 lifes and gets them back to there own.
Always feel it should have the effort made and not soled on as hand reared.
They can go on to learn from adults and see births and carry.
Good for future breeding.
In my opinion anyway.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Re-introduction with full contact went ahead as planned.
> No aggression from mum and dad whatsoever.
> Babies played around them and plenty sniffing etc.
> Charlie clung to Chesnie as they sometimes do when hand rearing.
> ...


Im glad it went well Peter. It will be so worth it to see the youngsters back in their family troop. :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Youngsters still clinging to each other quite regular.
Gets mum and dad very stressed wanting to help.
Mum had a go yesterday-drew blood but i guess thats the joys.
Another try this weekend-sat,sun.
Fingers crossed they have the boldness to climb on parents.
Will give me time for wounds to heal:lol2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Blood sweat and tears, but mostly blood eh Peter? Stick at it matey


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*Job done*









Well finally after a long ten weeks Charlie & Chesnie are back in with mum and dad.
Chesnie climbed on straight away as he was the one clinging to his sister.
Charlie is more independant and preffers to go it alone.
Still getting a few instances that they are clinging to each other but mum has taken controll.
Goes to show that with a little effort this an be done and in my opinion should always be given 100% as they need to be monkeys and learn from mum and dad.
These two can now go on to see a birth and maybe somewhere in the future be parents themselves.
Not the easy way and offering on as hand reared....
As all can see it isnt needed and to me its the easy way out
Mum is really defencive toward them and not always keen in giving dad a turn.
Giving him what for if he tries to take the baby.
Have still left a wooly blanket at the area the cage was at just in case any want o go to where they are used to.
They will go into box together but feel its bst to give them an other option.
Will remove in a few days....


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm glad they are successfully back as a family  they are all lovely :flrt:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

They're soo cute  Congrats at successfully reintroducing them :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Peter, that is fantastic news. Hope that is it now and happily ever after for the little ones. 

Yay!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nix said:


> Peter, that is fantastic news. Hope that is it now and happily ever after for the little ones.
> 
> Yay!


Should be Nix.
If anything was going to happen it would have by now.
They either except or they dont.
You can usually tell when cage is in with them how they react and mum was 
having them as hers straight away..
And if she does then dad has to go along with it.
Just like life in my house anyway.
Bernadette wears the trousers...
But dont tell anyone.:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

A great result Peter, just what you hoped for mate! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Should be Nix.
> If anything was going to happen it would have by now.
> They either except or they dont.
> You can usually tell when cage is in with them how they react and mum was
> ...


In my house Martyn wears the trousers but I get to say which ones


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Babies still doing really well...
One looking to get carried all the time and one more independant.
Normally when youngsters are re intrduced they except as they are youngsters.
Mum has excepted these two as hers.
First time ive seen this.
She had a go at dad a few times for going to feed whilst the babies were feeding...
And still guarding from myself and bernadette.
They are all sleeping in box and on shelf together...
Will put them in good steed for next ones as shes pregnaant again.
Always happens really quick when they dont feed themselves.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

We update on Charlie n Chesnie.
Spare time to play before mucking out...

Still see they are young.
One of the few that takes a while to fully look like parents.

You would never know they werer hand reared and hopefully very soon there will be sibblings so they can go on and learn parenting skills.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Funny... I was re-looking through this thread on EKF the other day and wandered how they were getting on. They are beautiful, one of my favourite (looking) monkey species.


----------

